# Camp site in or near Rosas



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

We are hoping to have a few weeks in Spain at the end of Aug. and after a leisurely drive through France would like a dog friendly site in or near Rosas, we stayed at Salata a couple of years ago but there was nowhere to walk the dogs, just a dirt alleyway that was used as a dog toilet. I would really like a decent walk where I could let them off for a run if anyone knows a site I would be grateful.
Lindjan


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Lindjan

A work chum of mine is going to the Bay of Rosas in August with his dog and is staying at a site called , L' Amphora' but am not sure if that is the correct spelling but they do have a website. He tells me there is a dog walking field and he thinks there is somewhere to walk them on the beach.

Hope this helps


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Further to my last message, this is the website:

www.campingamfora.com


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

SueandRoger said:


> Further to my last message, this is the website:
> 
> www.campingamfora.com


We stayed here last year (without a dog), but the site did appear geared towards dogs with Dog Showers outside the toilet blocks. I know lots of other campers there had dogs with them.

Unfortunately, I didn't take any notice of where you could walk them. Good site though.


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for that info I will check and see if they are in the ASCI book or camping chqs, site looks good.
Lindjan


----------

